# Top load washing Machine without agitator



## MMMOM

I am thinking about buying a top load washing machine without the agitator, would love any feedback.

I've hated my front load machine and now that it broke, I can replace it! I just got back from the appliance stores and most of the sales persons encourage the front load.


----------



## Kirsten

I'm looking at that one too! Would also like to hear from people who have it already.


----------



## WorldsBestMom

for me? i find the top load machine more helpful than the other.
here are some informations about the top load machines
http://www.abbysguide.com/washing-ma...-machines.html


----------



## sewingmommy

We got the Whirlpool cabrio and absolutely love it.... I really enjoy not having the agitator as I can now was the comforters without the load getting distributed unevenly


----------



## earthgirl

We have one, it's GE, but I forget the model. Anyway, I love it. There are 1 or 2 things, I would change, but overall, I'm really happy with it. I'm picky about laundry, too, and this machine does not let me down.


----------



## dinan6

My neighbor has a top load without the agitator, she is not happy with it.. Sorry I don't know the brand but one thing that bothers her is her clothes get all knotted up because of no agitator.. This happens when she washes jeans. I think that it has damaged some items of clothing. hth...


----------



## californiajenn

Do *NOT* get the Kenmore Oasis. I bought the set and it had relatively good reviews at the time. It leaves clothes in knots often and has put holes in most of my clothes!


----------



## ontifay60

*Hi! we are looking at these and the one thing that I have been hearing is that you cant fill the "tub" all the way up as it only fills to less than half way. How can you wash a comforter? Bcuz in my front loader we cant have a pedestal, so it kills my back, but it can wash my comforter. *


----------



## springmum

We're in the market too - I'm interested to hear more reviews


----------



## sewingmommy

my whirlpool cabrio (top loader) can was a comforter ...it has a special setting for it


----------



## zebra15

We have one right now and the thing has ruined more clothes in 2 months than I can count. The clothes get twisted and then get holes. Also the machine does not do a good job of actually cleaning the clothes. Mine takes 10-15 mins to fill with water for each cycle, so a complete load takes over an hour. This is a horrible designed washer and I can not wait to move to get either at traditional machine or front loader.


----------



## chiromama01

we just bought an LG (model #5070) top load set with no agitator. i love the set. totally recommend it!


----------



## luckiest

We researched this a bunch about a year ago when we bought our machines. I wanted a top-loader sans agitator, but several sales people talked me out of it, saying (confirmed by lots of reviews online of various models) that the clothes tended to twist together and warp or even rip seams.

We ended up with an LG front-loader, and we really like it, except for one thing - it recently blew the thermal fuse (issue was with the vent, not the dryer), and it was really difficult to get repaired. Unless you're incredibly mechanical and handy, you can't do even simple repairs yourself. Just to get to the fuse you have to remove the entire top and front panels. I had to call three or four different repair companies to find someone who does LGs; they are so different that most places don't service them.

To do all over again, I would probably go with a different brand like Whirlpool or Kenmore or Maytag.


----------



## ernjkly

I bought a Maytag top loader HE machine about 1.5 years ago. At the time, it had decent reviews. Anyway, less than 2 years later it is broken (won't spin unless you manually select the spin cycle after the wash cycle has completed). It never really got stuff clean, either. I'm planning to cloth diaper the new baby, and plan to just get a Kenmore top loader that is not high efficiency, as I know it will get the diapers clean....


----------



## CarrieMF

We have an LG top load with no agitator and love it. It will fill up based on how big the load is. I have seen the water near the top of it. We haven't had any clothes wrecked from it. And it plays a tune when it's done.lol


----------



## Karen 6704

Hi what model do you have. I ordered the Whirlpool Cabrio and now I am having second thoughts. Thanks. Karen


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karen 6704*
> 
> Hi what model do you have. I ordered the Whirlpool Cabrio and now I am having second thoughts. Thanks. Karen


My mom has this machine. It does a awesome job getting things clean but there is one thing I hate about the machine. It does not actually soak. If you don't wash cloth dipes its not that big of a deal. It's soak setting basically just gets things soaked but not holding them submerged in water. The washer can be fooled into retaining washer if left in the soak setting, opening the door and then pouring buckets of water in to cover the diapers. But the machine then out smarts me and drains if the door is left open too long or any buttons are hit by a bucket while pouring water. So it is a real pain to get a load of diapers done in this machine. I have basically given up on soaking diapes in the machine and do a quick wash cycle first in leu of soaking. I have not done enough loads with the quick wash before washing to have two cents about if it gets the dipes clean but have not noticed any build up or stinkies yet.


----------



## gary350

We bought a top loader washer with no agitator. It is worthless. Clothes that go in looking clean come out looking clean. Clothes that go in dirty come out looking dirty. Clothes that go in smelling bad come out smelling bad. I complained to Lowe's and they gave me the run around until the warrenty expired. Now I have to deal with the factory. No luck so far getting a refund.


----------



## heybells2004

Get a top loader WITH agitator, NOT high-efficiency. This is the only kind that actually washes your clothes well. You will save on water, electricity, detergent, and energy because you will only have to wash clothes once and they will be clean. And it's the fastest too.

I used to have an awesome, old fashioned top loader with agitator. It washed clothes in 26-32 min (depending on cycle), and they came out very clean, almost brand new. Even if I put in grassy, muddy kid's clothes with dirt on them. Then after 20+ years, it finally broke. The salesman convinced me to get a HE top loader w/o agitator. Clothes were wrinkled, twisted, and worst of all, still dirty, when I took em out. I returned it in a week and bought a new top loader with agitator. Much better.


----------



## marcia7

Yes, I agree with you. In June, we bought a Sears Kenmore top loading elite washing machine that does not have an agitator. I have to put it on extra rinse, soak, etc to get clothes clean and it takes over an hour. If clothes are muddy, I am using tons of spray and wash.


----------



## Gracecody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ernjkly*
> 
> I bought a Maytag top loader HE machine about 1.5 years ago. At the time, it had decent reviews. Anyway, less than 2 years later it is broken (won't spin unless you manually select the spin cycle after the wash cycle has completed). It never really got stuff clean, either. I'm planning to cloth diaper the new baby, and plan to just get a Kenmore top loader that is not high efficiency, as I know it will get the diapers clean....


We may have bought the same machine at the same time! And my experience has been the same as yours. Since I have been cloth diapering for the past 2 years it quickly became apparent that the machine wasn't doing a good job, and I have to manually add MORE water to my diaper loads to make sure they get cleaned. I haven't noticed holes in my clothes, thankfully. If/when I get another machine I want one that's as simple as possible (non-digital) and may even snag a non-HE if they are still being made...if not I may look for one used. I was all excited about HE and saving energy/water but I am just not convinced they get the clothes really clean, and I don't want to spend money on silly repairs like to the digital display. I see these going the same way as cars where DIY maintenance is harder and harder.


----------



## franelliott

Hi - I just joined to warn everybody about that awful Kenmore Top Loading, No Agitator Washing Machine. I've had it for many months and it is almost useless. Other friends who have Maytags and LG's without the agitator are happy with their machines but this washer is just horrible. Does not clean clothes! The matching dryer is just as badly engineered - the lint trap is upside down, so the lint naturally falls on the floor or back into the lines.

I don't have kids - just litters of puppies, and we need clean clothes and clean sheets! It was no surprise to learn that others have had the same experience.

Horrible experience - can't wait for it to break!


----------



## USAmma

I have the Maytag top loader HG without the agitator and I have to say I'm happy with it. Had it since February. I have found that i have to select the right temp, soil level, and type of load to make things as clean as they need to be. I have washed very dirty towels and rags in it, area rugs, kids clothes, my nasty nursing scrubs and shoes, and other things. All come out clean and fresh. I was sad that our 14 year old washer finally died beyond repair. It used way too much water, especially when I was cloth diapering, but it did a good job. With this new one I have only had to use the extra rinse cycle a few times on way dirty towels. We see a difference in the water bill.


----------



## franelliott

Yes! My friends with the Maytag toploader with out agitators are very happy with them!

I'm going to write to Kenmore to ask if there is a way to increase their "low efficiency" washers... simply cannot have a litter of pups with this one!


----------



## MaggieLC

We had a toploader without the agitator. I forget the name, it was made by Whirlpool and distributed by Kenmore. Beautiful ads on TV etc. We got it and it started to eat our clothes. It ate a 600 thread count Egyptian Cotton Sheet and often left things twisted together and ripped. It broke and I was on first name basis with the repair man. We finally had enough of it, and Sears said we "didnt' have enough service calls to enact the lemon law" and I went insane on the phone. We traded it for a really nice high efficiency Kenmore front loader, and.... after we had it replaced after the Motherboard broke the second week we had it, (never buying Kenmore again, they aren't what they used to be) But, I've loved it ever since. You can JAM a lot of clothes into it (good for when the stairs are a challenge for you and you need to go up and down two flights just to do laundry) and they get clean with less water than top loaders.It has a lot of cycles, you can do great bleach loads (fairly good sized family generate a lot of dirty towels) with everything set up ahead of time. I'd never go back to a top loader. Not to mention that I'm so short that I was always balancing on my belly to get things out of them. Fun while pregnant!

When we were going through the hell with our agitator-less top loader a woman on the Sears help line directed me to a website (in a whisper) that showed how the manufacture of the machine we had was being sued all over the place. People were having the same issues we were having. I still have gear marks on my Egyptian Cotton Sheets (it never came out) and I'm not happy that I actually had to throw away some badly torn clothes. But, I really like our front loader. We're buying an other one when this one finally dies.

My next dream is a first floor laundry room. Not sure how we'll do that in a 100 year old house, but maybe if I keep talking about it.


----------



## MaggieLC

I just Googled it. The one we had was the Whirlpool Calypso. One of the most problematic agitator-less top loaders known and one of the first. I forgot about the funky smell, after only a few uses. It was a nightmare. I'm glad we were able to get the thing replaced. Maybe the newer top loaders without agitators are better, but the Calypso was awful and really expensive!

I'll never go back to a top loader after having our front loader. It's easier for shorter people to use as well.


----------



## Unhappy Laundry

*Don't buy a top load with no agitator!!!*

I have just purchased Sears top of the line Kenmore top load machine and dryer&#8230;..DON'T BUY IT!! They have now delivered a second washing machine to replace the first and now I am waiting for delivery of the third and after this week, I plan to call and tell don't bother and to come back and get this one. Without a center agitator the clothes do not get clean, the machine load gets unbalanced while spinning and the machine cuts off and starts blinking "an error signal". You go back in and think your load is finished and it has barely started. I can't babysit a washing machine. Also when it spins, it sounds like the house is vibrating. They make the machine with the interior tub very loose, you can take your finger and move it all over the place, naturally when it starts to spin, it vibrates because the tub is moving all over the place and then it gets the clothes unbalanced and then it cuts off. These manufacturers have taken our old machines away that actually worked and lasted forever and added all these gadgets, bells, and whistles and ruined our appliances. By the way, I bought the top load because I had the front load and hated it. It did not get the clothes clean and smelled awful. Had those only six years, paid $2400 dollars and sold both pieces for $80 with the pedestals. I paid $2600 for this set and would like to call the scrap metal man!!


----------



## Usually Curious

Unhappy Laundry said:


> I have just purchased Sears top of the line Kenmore top load machine and dryer&#8230;..DON'T BUY IT!! They have now delivered a second washing machine to replace the first and now I am waiting for delivery of the third and after this week, I plan to call and tell don't bother and to come back and get this one. Without a center agitator the clothes do not get clean, the machine load gets unbalanced while spinning and the machine cuts off and starts blinking "an error signal". You go back in and think your load is finished and it has barely started. I can't babysit a washing machine. Also when it spins, it sounds like the house is vibrating. They make the machine with the interior tub very loose, you can take your finger and move it all over the place, naturally when it starts to spin, it vibrates because the tub is moving all over the place and then it gets the clothes unbalanced and then it cuts off. These manufacturers have taken our old machines away that actually worked and lasted forever and added all these gadgets, bells, and whistles and ruined our appliances. By the way, I bought the top load because I had the front load and hated it. It did not get the clothes clean and smelled awful. Had those only six years, paid $2400 dollars and sold both pieces for $80 with the pedestals. I paid $2600 for this set and would like to call the scrap metal man!!


I have given up on household brands. We are expecting delivery of a set of commercial Speed Queens. Old fashioned, ugly, non-computerized, and half the price of the new fangled machines. I can't wait to see how they work! If these don't work, I am giving up. We'll become nudists!


----------



## LeafSudsDotCom

I love them especially because I can use much less detergent with them, our formula anyways.


----------

